# Sunday roast Texas Style!!



## kc5tpy (Jul 6, 2014)

Well here we go.    Rib roast done on the Weber 57 cm kettle.  I was busy working on the “new to us caravan”  on the 4[sup]th[/sup] of July so I decided to take Sunday afternoon off and smoke some meat.













3.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 6, 2014






The new Weber Kettle starting to smoke, yes it is white smoke but it tames down considerably.













4.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 6, 2014






Well here is what I started with, a bone in rib roast weighing 1.3 kg. ish.  FINE tasting cut of beef.













1.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 6, 2014






As I said before just rubbed with salt and black pepper.  Rubbed and ready to go to the smoker.













2.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 6, 2014






Started at 16:00, finished at 17:30.  I am afraid I don’t use a meat therm or smoke chamber therm.  I would smoke at 275-300.  Ready to take off the smoker!













5.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 6, 2014






Well here is the final product.  A few beans, some potato salad and some Mexican rice.  Was a REAllY great meal!













6.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jul 6, 2014






Thanks for looking.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 7, 2014)

That looked great Danny. Is there any left over... I will be right up


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 7, 2014)

Good looking food Danny

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Jul 7, 2014)

Danny - From your "Time to put up or shut up" post I can see that you are getting a little nervous of the competition. I can also detect sweaty palms in the way you are typing. Cold sweats? Having trouble sleeping? What you need is a good friend to comfort you and to reassure you that everything will be alright on the day...

Well some people think that winning BBQ competitions is a struggle between life and death - but we all know that they are much more important than that! So in an attempt at increasing your insecurity and gaining that vital edge on the day I thought I would post this rib roast picture to further  deepen your feeling of inadequacy. MUA HAHA HAHAHAHAHA 













Red Weber with Rib Roast 3.gif



__ wade
__ Jul 7, 2014


















download.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 7, 2014


----------



## wade (Jul 7, 2014)

You can tell how long ago this was as I was still using the Weber Style thermometers - long since relegated to the depths of Room 101


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 7, 2014)

Wade, behave yourself, or I will have to get the Muzzle Out.

We are meeting for a friendly weekend of good food and company!

Smokin Monkey:jedi:


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2014)

Hope you guys don't mind, but I gotta say, "That even looks Great all the way from this side of the pond!!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Mighty Tasty!!-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Bear.  You feel free to jump in anywhere you like.  ANY input you may have is VERY welcome.  Hello Wade.  That's a great lookin rib roast.  I can't even afford to buy meat for that.  For me and the missus we usually only have one, maybe two rib bones.

Oh!   By the Way Wade;  probes, wires, gadgets??  You won't find my meat wired to mains electrics.  Just a prayer to the Great Smoking Gods and let the "force" guide you grasshopper.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    You see when you start using all that stuff and it dings when ready, they call that a microwave! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Be sure to bring a LARGE supply of batteries in case your gadgets quit working.  Would be a shame to ruin a nice piece of meat because your gadget doesn't ding.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 8, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Wade.  That's a great lookin rib roast.  I can't even afford to buy meat for that.  For me and the missus we usually only have one, maybe two rib bones.


Thanks Danny. I must admit  that I don't usually buy one that big but we had a crowd of people to feed that day. It was one of the last things I bought from my local butcher who was more concerned about making a profit than listening to what the customer wants. A couple of dodgy boned pork shoulders later I stopped going there altogether and found a better butcher a few miles away. He does get a lot of custom from me and now offers me meat at wholesale prices - which I don't complain about.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Can't beat that!  Everyone needs a good butcher close by.  Treat them right and and bring along some smoked meat for 'em and the perks start coming.  My local butcher makes sausage for me; to my recipe.  I don't have to do the work and I don't have to buy the equipment.  BONUS!!  Have fun all.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Danny, was in Costco today, and they had Rib Roast in, well it looked like that in your picture. It was a thick slab about 5-6 inch for about £15.00. Is this a good price.  Should of got price per kilo. Will text me mate who works on the butchers counter their to get the cost per kilo.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello Steve.  If you are getting 5-6" thick, 4-5 rib bones for that price then JUMP on it.  I paid almost £20 for that 2" 2 bone rib roast.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

